# Sheet Metal Roofing Installation Guide



## midmich (Dec 16, 2014)

While I realize that most members of this forum are experienced in metal as well as shingles, but for the roofer that's considering getting into metal roofing, but lacks the experience or for the occasional do-it-yourselfer that may frequent this site, we have created our Hardy Rib Installation Guide. Hardy Rib is our brand of sheet metal.
The guide is designed with beginners in mind so you experienced metal roofers may find it overly basic and your feedback is welcome. I would like to hear what improvements you feel we can make.
You can download the manual directly at http://midmichiganmetalsales.com/metal-roofing-installation-guides/
Or visit our site at http://midmichiganmetalsales.com and look for the metal roofing installation guides link in our menu.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

While there is a lot of good basic information in your guide it would be really nice if there was a more detailed guide for around problem areas. Namely like skylites, large stove pipes and things like that. And although there are boots for large pipes the challenage is to not create areas where water can build up and flow freely around the item. I have done metal roofs for a good number of years now , but am always looking for ways to improve the quality of work I do.


----------



## midmich (Dec 16, 2014)

Randy Bush said:


> While there is a lot of good basic information in your guide it would be really nice if there was a more detailed guide for around problem areas. Namely like skylites, large stove pipes and things like that. And although there are boots for large pipes the challenage is to not create areas where water can build up and flow freely around the item. I have done metal roofs for a good number of years now , but am always looking for ways to improve the quality of work I do.


This guide was created for homeowners completing a basic installation. As you probably know, Skylights are something that would take allot of explaining and a few years experience or allot of time your hands to get them done right.

As for the pipes we just sell a boot for that. But another way I have seen it done is cutting the panel tite to the pipe and caulking it. I am not sure how those will hold up, but you wouldn't have to worry about water hanging up on the boot.

Thanks for the comment.


----------

